# Car Assistance cover



## gprit

In the process of getting quotes for renewal of my car insurance.
Seems AXA have as new policy that suits me at a good price.
HOWEVER, the Assistance cover provided does not cover any problems you encounter at the address you live - to cover that would add €100!!!

There is also an excess charge if within 30km of home.....which as most of our driving is within that is not good.

Any suggestions for alternatives?.


----------



## Crabtree

Two off the top of my head
Europ Assistance and Opteven or a comparison website such as Le Lynx
Googling "Assistance Depannage" may also help


----------



## Bevdeforges

I don't know what other features you are looking for in a contract, but I just checked mine (with AXA) and I'm covered wherever my problem occurs - even at home. Could be the 100€ a year is quite reasonable. (Plus, there is a 30€ rebate in cash if the depanneur doesn't get to you within an hour of your call.) Have only had to use it a couple of times, but it's a real lifesaver if and when you need it. (And so far the drivers have all been really nice to deal with.)

DH had the service come out to haul his old car away when it bit the dust and just wouldn't start again - at home. He had them haul it over to the dealership (within their range of how far they'll take it wherever you want them to) and the next day he went down to the dealership and bought one of the "demos" on the lot. I had my old car die about 12 km from home, and they hauled it to my regular garage (again, within the limits) where I bought a used car that had just come available. It's a great service.


----------



## gprit

Seems to be a new car insurance offering from AXA called ""Mon auto"

Broker says:
There will be no excess unless if you have a breakdown less than 30kms from home.
If you want cover from home, I will need to had an option, as follows: so +100.42€ per year


Pack Tranquillité
Niveau 2*100,42 € / an*


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oh, I don't doubt that they are making adjustments to contracts and all. But when I went to check the "Assistance" cover on my contract, there is a section that indicates the radius from home that the assistance cover starts - and in my case, the figure is 0 km. Probably one of the reasons that car policies seem to be "so expensive" in relation to the FMV of the vehicle being covered - and the premiums don't go down as the car (and thus the value of the car) ages. 

I'm paying roughly the same annual amount for my current car (bought when it was 4 years old) as I did for my 20 year old vehicle that I had before. (Same policy, basically.)


----------



## BackinFrance

Bev, my car is also insured with AXA and the policy seems to be much the same as yours. They have come out to my home multiple times and never charged me. Like you, I also pay a reduced rate because I have opted for a low km per year contract. Also, I pay monthly and there is no difference in the premium compared with the annual contract. I cannot comment on their claims process as I have never had cause to make a claim. Oh and I am also on their safe driver rate.


----------



## BackinFrance

I would suggest the OP does his own research to find a policy that suits his needs and his wallet, given that they would be different for everyone, starting with the car you own.


----------



## Bevdeforges

BackinFrance said:


> I would suggest the OP does his own research to find a policy that suits his needs and his wallet, given that they would be different for everyone, starting with the car you own.


I suspect one of the "problems" here is that the basis for determining the rates for car insurance can vary greatly from what the OP may be used to in his or her home country. In checking out what information was available on my current car insurance, I was struck by how much of the policy has little to do with the type or value of your car and so much to do with your obligation to others who might suffer damages in an accident in which you are involved. 

There is also the bonus-malus system here, which results in newly arrived expats getting socked for full-freight policies if they aren't able to get the right sorts of statements from their licensing office back "home" or from their insurer in their country of origin. And sometimes even a stellar driving record won't transfer the way you would hope it would. 

Plus, as my Dad used to say, you don't buy insurance based on the cheapest rates you can find. You need to find out how good the company is about paying out after an accident or other claim. And there are lots of benefits to using a single agent or insurer for multiple policies - but it takes time to learn the system here. Best we can do is to share our experiences, though things certainly do change over time, too.


----------



## gprit

Out of interest I have had my car insured here since 2016.....but it always pays to shop around at renewal time.
Of course I do my own research but it also helps to have other people's experiences. I do not go for the cheapest option - in fact I have discounted a low quote, based on reviews. I now have a very good quote via this new AXA offering (I am currently with AXA but have not been offered this policy upon renewal. The downside is the additional 100 euro for at home assistance - THAT is why I look for maybe a separate offering for this from another company.


----------

